# is buying from smc international safe?



## coolgame (Apr 19, 2011)

hi friends,my doubt is as the title suggests.i got a quote of 29k for the msi gtx 580 lightning on back to back order.they say that i have to deposit the money in their account first and then they will ship the product in a week.are they reliable dealers?what should i do?


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2011)

yeah, I deposited around 25k before.


----------



## coolgame (Apr 19, 2011)

and??


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 19, 2011)

i brought PC stuff worth 10-12k.


----------



## coolgame (Apr 19, 2011)

i am in mumbai


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2011)

coolgame said:


> and??



I got Dell ultrasharp 23 at 14k shipped and X-mini max 2 for 2250 in Nov 2010 (or somewhere around it)

and rest was with them till I bought GTX 560 in February 2011.

I am in Pune.

and what else you want to know ??

The only thing is that I had to pay octroi on both occasions


----------



## coolgame (Apr 19, 2011)

k thanks for the info.

any more people who have got things shipped from smc?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 19, 2011)

^i too. my whole pc.


----------



## coolgame (Apr 22, 2011)

the problem is,my parents think of smc to be fake and are not ready to give me the money for buying from smc.they have told me to find someone who has bought any computer part from smc.as i dont noe any one,can someone please post a photo of the bill u have from smc?or can someone provide me information on how to get some proof of authenticity?
thanks in advance.


----------



## Faun (Apr 22, 2011)

Photos can be phoshopped too 

Better let your parents talk to SMC directly.


----------



## coolgame (Apr 22, 2011)

u will have the bill right?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 22, 2011)

of course. why would we buy without bill. no bill = no warranty.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 22, 2011)

Why do you want to buy through smc when there are stores in lamington road? You're still in Mumbai, aren't you?

SMC is pretty alright but I am skeptical if your parents will change their minds with testimonials of people posting it online about an online store.


----------



## coolgame (Apr 23, 2011)

i got a quote of 29k for the msi gtx 580 lightning.and it is not available elsewhere


----------



## Scavenger (Jan 23, 2013)

Will SMC international ship proudcts to TamilNadu? reply needed urgently


----------



## Faun (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, they should be able to ship .


----------

